# potty training and pumping - any ideas?!



## morgansmum (Feb 9, 2011)

My 2 year old is showing a certain interest in the potty, think he wants to be like his big sister. He has a pump which is usually in a pouch fastened around his waist. I've just got visions of the pump falling in the potty! He also is very wet overnight and often soaks through nappies. Perhaps I should get him a waterproof cover for his pump. Any ideas?


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2011)

Hiya

Are you on the children with diabetes email group.   Sadly there are quite a lot of youngsters with pumps who have gone through this.   I can't help as it was 11 years ago when my little one was potty trained and she was on injections back then.

Take a look at www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org  You can join the mailing list from the home page and ask the question.  You will get lots of help and answers.


----------



## morgansmum (Feb 10, 2011)

thank you, I'll give the CWD website a go.


----------



## dylansmummy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,
My son is 3 now, but I potty trained him last year - also with a pump - not a problem at all.  as long as the pouch is nice and secure around the waist, it shouldnt get wet.

The only thing to watch out for is if he wears the cannula at the top of his bum, he might knock it as he sits onto the potty, esp if he does it with some force!.  My son takes himself off to the toilet  by himself even at nursery and gets on fine.

However, I am not able to get him trained at night yet and he wears pull ups.  they tend to get full if his levels go a bit high at night, so am not in any hurry to take the off him.

good luck!


----------

